# questions avant achat ipad 1 ou 2



## gyffral30 (28 Février 2011)

bonjour =)

je ne sais pas si mon titre est assez explicite mais je suis en train d'hésiter a passer le cap ...c'est a dire d'acheter une tablette (et j'avoue que j'attends beaucoup de l'ipad 2 dont on en saura plus le 2 mars) 

Mais j'ai quand même des questions d'ordre pratique qui me font hésiter a passer le cap (il faut savoir que j'ai un notebook qui commence a souffler un peu)


- Pourrai je travailler correctement avec word ? (avec le dock clavier ? ) 

- je compte voyager souvent a l'étranger (en touriste) et j'adore tenir un blog et je me demande si l'administration des blog et mise en ligne des photos c'est une chose aisée ou difficile ? 

- Une chose que j'ai horreur avec le iphone c'est de mettre les films (manipulations compliquées ....) donc je me demande si avec l'ipad je pourrai juste faire un glisser déposer ?

- le wifi a t'il une bonne portée ? ...car celle de mon iphone n'est pas extra je trouve :s 

- si l'ipad 2 n'a pas de port sd ou USB existe t'il un adaptateur pour prendre en charge les sd ? (ça serait vraiment idiot de la part d'apple de pas en mettre.)

voila c'est tout pour le moment


----------



## Larme (28 Février 2011)

Pour les cartes SD


----------



## cmoi-20 (28 Février 2011)

Bonjour 
Pour la première question voici un lien http://www.apple.com/fr/ipad/features/pages.html
Pour les blogs il existe WordPress ou BlogPress en version IPad ou overblog en version iPhone uniquement. 
Il est possible de ne pas passer par iTunes pour transférer des vidéos ou des films, c'est possible si vous avez une clé USB (ou une carte SD) et le Kit de connexion appareil photo d'Apple, voici comment faire :
1. Créez, à la racine de votre clé USB (ou de votre carte SD), un dossier que vous nommerez DCIM
2. Glissez-y depuis un ordinateur les images et vidéos que vous souhaitez transférer vers votre iPad
3. Connectez votre clé (ou carte SD) à l'iPad à l'aide du Kit de connexion
Vos fichiers sont automatiquement transférés vers l'iPad !
Le wifi (802.11 a/b/g/n) a une assez bonne portée et ne bug pas souvent. 
Il existe un adaptateur sd Apple (dans le kit de connexion d'appareil photo IPad apple à 29,00 qui permet, grace a deux adaptateurs de connecter une carte sd ou un appareil photo numérique).


----------



## gyffral30 (28 Février 2011)

merci pour vos réponses je savais pour pages, mais je voulais savoir si il n'était pas fatiguant a utiliser a force ? (je vais pas taper non plus un roman mais ça m'arrive d'écrire des rapports entre deux chaises.....)

Sinon je savais pour wordpress mais a ce qu'on m'a dit l'application n'était pas recommandée, mais en revanche je vais me renseigner pour Blogpress (mais je trouve quand même dommage pour overblog car c'était avec celui la que j'avais narré mon voyage au japon) 

Par contre je vois que je me suis mal exprimé a propos de ma question sur les cartes sd/usb, généralement quand je voyage je n'ai pas de pc sous la main donc dans mon idée c'est de prendre ma carte mémoire de mon app photo et de la brancher directement sur l'ipad et qu'il "ouvre" le dossier et que je puisse copier les images simplement.


Par contre une autre question qui m'est venu a l'esprit cette nuit : si je prends que le wifi je pourrais quand même bénéficier de l'appli gps ? (imaginons que je sois perdu en ville ou campagne)


----------



## cmoi-20 (1 Mars 2011)

Bonjour
-Oui, il est possible de copier les images de la carte sd. 
-Il n'y a pas de puce GPS dans l' iPad wifi mais uniquement dans l' ipad wifi+3G.


----------



## gyffral30 (1 Mars 2011)

bonjour 

ah c'est bien dommage que ça soit que sur le lot wifi+ 3g ....vu que la 3g me sert pas quand je voyage (pas envie de me retrouver avec une facture ou il y a trop de zéros  ) 

a moins que ça soit possible de le prendre sans abonnement ? (ça serait du gâchis je pense  )

plus que demain ^^ et visiblement l'apple store du Louvre prépare un truc suspect (car il est caché par des rideaux noirs .....ça serait étonnant qu'ils commercialisent déjà l'ipad 2 Oo)


----------



## cmoi-20 (1 Mars 2011)

Si votre iPad est jailbreaké, il y a un lien pour installer le GPS http://www.padiphone.com/actu/ajouter-un-gps-a-lipad-wifi/


----------



## Gwen (1 Mars 2011)

Le logiciel ne suffit pas, il faut une puce GPS pour que cela marche correctement et ça, c'est impossible à rajouter


----------



## cmoi-20 (1 Mars 2011)

Alors l' iPad wifi+3G est la seule solution pour l' utilisation du GPS.


----------



## gyffral30 (1 Mars 2011)

oui c'est bien ce que je me disais ^^

mais pour en revenir a l'édition des blogs....l'ipad n'a pas l'appli iweb ? car il me semble qu'on peut s'en servir pour créer un blog ? ou site internet (j'ai un hébergeur d'accès donc pas de souci si il en faut un )


----------



## cmoi-20 (2 Mars 2011)

Je ne pense pas qu'il y ait iWeb sur iPad.


----------

